# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  MIRACLE GSM COCKTAIL - HTC Android Tool 1.6.8 Discussion Thread

## mohamed73

*MIRACLE GSM COCKTAIL *  *NEW GENERATION TOOL FOR HTC,ANDROID,BREW & BLACKBERRY*  *Sunday - 2013 17 February*   iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM   *HTC Android Tool 1.6.8 * *Whats new:*  *Added HTC Unlocking by imei for 2013 Models(Need Credit) Detail:* *All HTC Device Supported for Unlock Code(Android - Windows Phone - Windows Mobile - Brew) * *Added new super user package in recovery mode for android ICS 4.0.x Detail: (like one x - one s - desire c- desire v.......) * *Ability to get imei info from device* *For All Android Devices*      *Note: for buy Credit Contact your reseller.*  *Always use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]to download all updates and all setups.* * Always use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]versions.* * Always Install all setups in one drive.(C-D-E....)* **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *GSM COCKTAIL*  *  Innovated by Miracle Team*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *FUTURE WORKz:* * HTC 2013 UNLOCK READY!*  * HUWAEI UNLOCK ON THE WAY*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

